# Rockford Fosgate Power 1501bd



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

In working condition. In excellent shape. Lots of pics!
Great feedback. Trusted seller!

Rockford Fosgate Power 1501BD Car Amplifier


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

BUMP FOR BRUTE OLD SCHOOL POWER!


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I have this amp's little brother, the 501bd and it works just as good as day one when I bought it. Also got a few matching 4ch's (551X) as well, which are nice also.


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

BUMP! 

Ends in less than 2 days!


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ends in less than 24 hours 

BUMP!


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

little bump and guts for breakfast.


----------

